# need help with my wireless card somewhat new to bsd



## vigilant (Feb 9, 2009)

im trying to get a wireless card ipw 2100 up and i have followed the instrctions on what to do in the BSD handbook for this card in loader.conf the card is in my ifconfig is ipw0 but i cant get it to scan and when i go into gnome network manager gives all interfaces listed as errors.
my version of freebsd is 7.1 i386 

id post more info but i cant connect it to the net.

anyone have experince with ipw2100?


----------



## vigilant (Feb 9, 2009)

since i dunno how to edit this i just wanted to say the probelm was solevd as soon as i switched to kde i noticed it was working but not actually connceted so i renewed the ip and im on line with BSD.


----------

